# Pristiq



## Sam1814 (Dec 24, 2014)

I am starting Pristiq next week. I have tried searching the forums for "Pristiq" and can't find anything detailed. Just the keyword bring mentioned.. Has anyone taken this? Has it worked? Failed? Made DPDR worse? Any side effects? Any withdrawals? Please tell me your experiences, big or small. Thanks!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

It is a more refined version of venlafaxin/Effexor. The most active component are the same. In pristiq the stereochemical less-active part of the venlafaxin is removed and then it is called desvenlafaxin, it is claimed to make fewer side-effects. It is a way for the drug company to make money after the patent of the venlafaxin is expired. They can claim it is a new drug. Not, really. It might be less effective with the same side-effects.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Desvenlafaxine


----------

